
Obnoxicon – wide favicon bug in Firefox - akersten
https://obnoxicon.site/
======
akersten
While making a favicon recently, I noticed it was scaling strangely in the
Firefox Awesomebar. Turns out it wasn't a square icon - it was less tall
vertically than it was wide - but Firefox scaled it up in both dimensions
until it was 32 pixels high for display in the Awesomebar. I played around
with this a little and put together this site to showcase the fun bug. I don't
expect this will be around forever, but it's a few seconds of entertainment at
least.

